# Le suicide est  une option définitive a un problème temporaire ...



## Yrys (29 Jun 2015)

Le suicide est  une option.  

*Une option définitive a un problème temporaire ...* 

En cas de besoin, téléphonez au : Centre de prévention du suicide de Québec :
 1-866-Appelle (1-866-277-3553)

Si tu veux te tuer, va voir un docteur pour des anti-dépresseurs, 
un psychologue pour de la psychotérapie, dis-le à ta famille et tes amis, 
emmerde tes ennemis avec   , 
PARLE-EN A TOUS !

MAIS NE fais PAS en sorte que la perte de ta vie soit dû à ce que 
quelqu'un d'autre conduit !!! OU a ce que tu n'es pas osé en parler 
AVANT de le faire !

Le suicide est  une option définitive a un problème temporaire ...
L'armée devrrait t'avoir apprit à agir, alors agis et parle-en !

Reconnaître les signes

Les indices sont regroupés en 5 catégories :

Les messages verbaux directs et indirects (La personne parle de son intention de se tuer clairement ou avec ambiguïté, de mort, d’écœurement et d’essoufflement)

Les indices comportementaux 
Les indices émotionnels
Les indices cognitifs
Les symptômes de dépression



Article de journal : ''Voir la mort en face''

De nombreux camionneurs sont marqués à vie après avoir vu un automobiliste 
tenter de mettre fin à ses jours en frappant leur camion de plein fouet. Cinq d’entre 
eux ont témoigné de cette triste réalité qui en force certains à quitter la route.


----------



## greythunders99 (6 Nov 2015)

Au besoin, vous pouvez contacter le programme d'aide aux employés:  1-800-268-7708 (24h/24, 7/7jours).
http://www.forces.gc.ca/fr/communaute-fac-services-soutien-pam/programme-aide-membres.page


----------



## renemongeau (1 Oct 2019)

Il y a une différence entre vie et existence. Si tu as appelé et épuisé toutes les ressources et que c’est une souffrance psychologique, envoie-moi un message. J’aimerais connaître ton histoire, ce n’est pas pour faire la morale ou changer quoique ce soit. C’est toujours intéressant.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Currywurst (9 Oct 2019)

renemongeau said:
			
		

> ... J’aimerais connaître ton histoire, ce n’est pas pour faire la morale ou changer quoique ce soit. C’est toujours intéressant.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



En plus d'être bizarre, ton message est potentiellement dangereux. 

Une personne en détresse psychologique doit justement changer sa condition pour espérer aller mieux. Et cela ne se règle pas seulement qu'à en parler à n'importe qui sur un forum. Déjà que son raisonnement et son discours peuvent parfois être incohérents, cela demande de l'expertise pour la diriger vers une meilleure voie. Connaitre l'histoire d'une personne souffrante et vulnérable parce que c'est "intéressant". VRAIMENT?

Je t'en prie, laisse ça aux professionnels et aux gens qui montrent de la compassion.


----------



## renemongeau (9 Oct 2019)

Currywurst said:
			
		

> En plus d'être bizarre, ton message est potentiellement dangereux.
> 
> Une personne en détresse psychologique doit justement changer sa condition pour espérer aller mieux. Et cela ne se règle pas seulement qu'à en parler à n'importe qui sur un forum. Déjà que leur raisonnement et leur discours peuvent parfois être incohérents, cela demande de l'expertise pour les diriger vers une meilleure voie. Connaitre l'histoire d'une personne souffrante et vulnérable parce que c'est "intéressant". VRAIMENT?
> 
> Je t'en prie, laisse ça aux professionnels et aux gens qui montrent de la compassion.


J’ai l’impression que l’on place des noms pour se soulager de tout. On laisse aller parce que c’est les autres. Vous savez les psychologues avaient recommandé de ne pas voir un membre de ma famille pour une maladie dégénérative qui fut largement médiatisé pour l’aide au suicide assisté. Lui, il a été en traitement expérimental pendant 2 ans, d’un côté il me disait comment il voulait jouer avec moi et de l’autre j’avais tout la violence de sa souffrance contre sa maladie qu’il expliquait à son fils. Ils ne pratiquent plus la médecine comme cela maintenant. Tout ce qui est différent n’est pas une faiblesse. En plus, c’est peut-être un problème psychiatrique. Pourquoi veux-tu parler sur un forum? Alors qu’elle est ton expérience? Les psychologues peuvent prescrire des antidépresseurs donc inutile d’attendre à l’urgence, tu appelles le psychologue.


----------



## Currywurst (9 Oct 2019)

Et quel est le rapport avec mon message et celui du post?


----------



## renemongeau (9 Oct 2019)

Currywurst said:
			
		

> Et quel est le rapport avec mon message et celui du post?


Bonne question. On semble uniquement voir les dépressifs. On oublie les hystériques, sauter sans parachute ce n’est pas un comportement normal, psychotique et les gens s’ouvrant de maladie dégénérative. Je trouve dommage que l’on a pas généralisé les services psychologiques. Ce n’est pas comme une blessure chez le docteur. Parfois, on doit consulter un psychologue parce qu’il peut nous donner des outils pour mieux accomplir nos objectifs. Lorsque la tête ne marche pas, elle ne peut pas s’aider et c’est beaucoup mieux de faire les démarches pour quelqu’un d’autre. Tout ce que je veux dire est que j’ai du temps libre si on cherche quelqu’un pour un coup de main. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Oct 2019)

Une note a tous, veuillez tenir compte de la gravité du suicide et de l'importance de demander (ou de recommander) des soins médicaux professionnels. Les ressources importantes incluent les numéros d’intervention disponibles, y compris le 911 (en cas de crise aiguë) ou le 1-800-268-7708 pour joindre le Programme d’aide aux membres, qui est accessible 24 heures sur 24.

*La direction - Milnet.ca*


----------



## Yrys (18 Sep 2022)

Le 988 deviendra la nouvelle ligne d’écoute pour la prévention du suicide


----------



## Yrys (18 Sep 2022)

Pour 2023, pan-canadien.


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Sep 2022)

J’espère que ça deviendra aussi connu que le 911!


----------

